# Video ON Inlay Work...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I found this little video on the Woodsmith site. A good one for beginners like me and a little entertaining as well. I loved the comment the person in the audience made about putty! Check it out:

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/03/05/podcast-14-router-inlays/

Some other good info here in their podcasts:
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/

Corey


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out all the other links on those web pages.
They are most interesting.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great link to some good watching Corey. Thanks for pointing it out. I have it bookmarked to make a return visit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Corey,most interesting demo on inlay, I'm sure you realised that Tom's technique is just a much expanded version of using the inlay kit.


----------

